# BTU promotes wearing anti police shirts



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

Boston Public Schools Teachers Urged By Union President To Wear Anti-Police Black Lives Matter Shirts


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Surprised? Liberal union hacks being liberal union hacks. Remember next call for a teacher assaulted at a school, obey every light and don't exceed the speed limit.


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hush said:


> Surprised? Liberal union hacks being liberal union hacks. Remember next call for a teacher assaulted at a school, obey every light and don't exceed the speed limit.


No I'm not surprised . . . I know a guy that works as a BSP officer . . .


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

You certainly have to love educated and tolerant liberals....................


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

No. No we don’t...


----------



## Tailon630 (Jan 17, 2017)

Didn’t the BPS system just get caught with having exams into their school systems be biased against black children so it was tougher for them to get it. But let’s focus on how bad the cops are...


----------

